# I'm gonna die, aren't I?



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

After years of talking about it and never doing it, next week the Spouse Thingy and I are heading for the mountains, where we will take a class to learn how to ski, and then we're gonna, well, try to not die.

We're doomed, aren't we?

If I die, I apologize for not getting my next book finished...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

The Main thing to remember is Laugh a LOT!  It really helps when you are learning to ski -- honest  

Have fun!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Long ago in a town far, far away (okay, back in my last year of college), I was going to go skiing for the first time. The day we were supposed to go, it was snowing so hard we couldn't get out of town. Besides being ironic, I decided that was my one warning not to take up the sport, and have never had a pair of skis (or a snowboard) on my feet. 

Seriously, I expect I'd enjoy it, which is probably one of the reasons I've never tried it, as I don't need another hole to pour my money into.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Skiing is wonderful.  You do not have to jump out of a helicopter and ski a totally vertical slope.  Take lessons and stick to the green runs in the beginning.  I bet you become hooked by the end of the first day.

Also, wait till you see how beautiful it is.  Mountains and trees everywhere.  Ahhhhhhh.....


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

A few years ago, a friend and her hubby took their first ski vacation.  She was so sore after her first lesson that it ruined her trip.  She came home, booked another trip, and spent the next year exercising and getting in shape.  She had a much better trip the second time around.   

Now....I've never been skiing, so I'm taking her word on this.  Let me know if it's really that strenuous.  And - have fun!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thumper,

I wish you tons of fun. (You and the "Spouse Thingy" lol) I will tell you that you will either "have it" or you "won't" and it won't take you long to figure out which.   

I tried several times with a few different people swearing that "they" needed to teach me. It didn't make one bit of difference, I totally CANNOT do it! The End. BUT, it sure was a lot of fun trying....then I'd float off to the lodge for drinks fireside. (that is so much more ME!)  

Just laugh at yourself. I had more fun trying and laughing, so whatever happens, I know you will have a good time. Keep us posted okay?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I fully expect to be in agony the 2nd day...I have muscles that haven't been used in years that are going to get slammed on Tuesday. I just have a feeling that if I don't kill myself on this trip that I'll fall in love with it and kick myself for waiting until the skiing season is almost over to finally go...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Of course you're gonna die.... Someday.  But if you believe in yourself and your instructor, you won't die skiing.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

When I was younger, I wanted to learn how to ski but my mom told me she didn't have enough insurance. I'm a klutz.  

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

For a really fun (and safe) time call ... oops, wrong post.  

For a really fun (and safe) time try cross country skiing. It's done on much flatter, and consequently slower, slopes.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Downhill skiing scares the bejeebers out of me, but I love to cross country ski!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

FearNot said:


> For a really fun (and safe) time call ... oops, wrong post.
> 
> For a really fun (and safe) time try cross country skiing. It's done on much flatter, and consequently slower, slopes.


For a really fun (and mostly safe) time, hang out in the ski lodge. Nothing beats Irish Coffee in front of a massive stone fireplace while watching all the crazy skiers and snowboarders come flying down the hill. LOL

Semi-seriously.  I grew up where it never snowed, moved as an adult to where the ski areas are within a 45 minute drive from my house, and I still have zero interest. But I've gone to Whistler and hung out in both a fabulous condo right at the base of the mountain and in the lodge--spent most of my time reading in front of the fire and loved every minute of it! Like luv, there's no amount of insurance to compensate for my inherent inability to walk and chew gum at the same time. The level of coordination needed for any snow sports is completely beyond me.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm with Victoria on the merits of skiing - I love to watch others while I am in front of the big stone fireplace, drink in one hand, book in the other.  It sounds like you have wanted to try this for a long time, so I bet you will have a terrific time. You may need some ibuprofen (plus the few ski lodges I have been to also offer massage services), but I don't think there will be any calls to the coroner.  Have fun!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Have fun and remember- don't take life too seriously- nobody gets out alive


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I fully expect to be in agony the 2nd day...I have muscles that haven't been used in years that are going to get slammed on Tuesday.


After your first day, find either a hot tub or a massage therapist (or both)...

Have a great time!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> After your first day, find either a hot tub or a massage therapist (or both)...
> 
> Have a great time!!


Just what I was going to say - a hot tub or a hot bath. And a Motrin before bed every night!

Have fun!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Have a wonderful time!

Last March, two weeks before my 55th birthday, I went skiing for the first time. I took a 4 hour class (there was a break for lunch). I became good at turning but not at stopping properly. I was very good at stopping by falling down and had the class record for most falls!  Because I did not stop well, I was one of a few in the class that did not get to leave the "bunny slope" or ride the ski lift. However I had a wonderful time! I am eager to go again. Getting in shape to ski is one of my exercise motivations.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh Yay!!! Have fun.  I give you credit for trying something new and exciting.  Maybe you will be so good; we'll see you in Olympics 2014.
I personally HATE skiing; tried it twice...both times, I ended up in the Lodge with a nice cuppa and a good book.  I just hate anything having to do with the cold.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

sjc said:


> Maybe you will be so good; we'll see you in Olympics 2014.


There's a chubby senior division? I'm _so_ there...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have always lived in the Chicago area.  In the mid '70s a friend and I went to Grindelwald, Switzerland in February.  Neither of us had skied before.  We took lessons and stuck to the bunny hill.  I just remember the instructor saying, "Whatever you do, do NOT fall forwards."  You can fall backwards or to the side, but if you fall forwards -- results in broken ankles.     I enjoyed it, but never skied again.  Never have traveled to ski country since.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Before marrying my mom, my dad was a ski instructor at Yosemite Nat'l Park back in the 60's. So, I learned skiing YOUNG. I have not skiid in 20 years, because DH refuses to even try. I wish I could go with you Thumper, though I hear it is MUCH more expensive than what I remember.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Two suggestions:

1) wear a helmet.
2) If you find yourself going too fast for your liking, and somewhat out of control, fall down. It's better to fall down on purpose than to hit a tree (or another person). You could even practice falling on purpose so that you know that if you need to do it, you can, without hurting yourself too much.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe you could borrow Harvey's Helmet Can!



Betsy


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I have always lived in the Chicago area.


You can ski in Illinois. Really. There is a hill there. My only skiing experience was when I was a teenager and my family went to a place in northern IL. I thought it was fun, but haven't done it again.

For sore muscles, take vitamin C. I learned that from a vitamin expert and it works for me.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

A few years ago I was invited on a ski trip with a group of friends.  We had a wonderful condo about midway up the mountain, right along a main slope.  I could ski great to the left, but then someone had to push me back to the middle.  After knocking over two people trying to get off of the ski lift my friends "encouraged" me to go back to the condo.  I went back, got a glass of wine, climbed into the hot tub and had a wonderful time watching others ski.  It's a little hard on the ego to watch toddlers whiz down the slope, but after 3 or so glasses of wine, you don't care as much.  
deb


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> Two suggestions:
> 
> 1) wear a helmet.
> 2) If you find yourself going too fast for your liking, and somewhat out of control, fall down. It's better to fall down on purpose than to hit a tree (or another person). You could even practice falling on purpose so that you know that if you need to do it, you can, without hurting yourself too much.


My ski lessons included practice on falling down before they took us to the bunny slope. It was very helpful.  In addition, I believe that all of the skis currently available have safety releases built in so that falling forward is not a guarantee of broken ankles as the boots release from the skis. All my deliberate falls were back and to the side. However I did have one fall that was a full forward face plant. I survived and was at work the next day but wishing it had been a three-day weekend; especially as I had gotten the hang of stopping by the end of the day. Next time I will be able to go on the ski-lift!


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

I did a little skiing when I was a kid and then stopped for about fifteen years.  I just tried again last month and went down our little mountain here 4 times.  I was so proud (since I am pooh sized and really didn't think I could do it.)  But I am still sore in my hip from snow plowing the WHOLE time.  Good luck and like the other people said the most important thing is learning how to fall and get up again.  

I'll be in Sugarloaf next weekend!!  Hopefully snuggled with my kindle by a nice fire but I think the kids are going to want to go down the slopes.  oy!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Have a wonderful time!  I'm a klutz (more so as I get older), but went skiing years ago, and only fell once in three days, and that was while standing still on the mountain while talking to a friend. Trust me, if I can ski, anyone can.  (I LOVED it, by the way!)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> I was so proud (since I am pooh sized and really didn't think I could do it.) But I am still sore in my hip from snow plowing the WHOLE time.


Ok, I have to ask.....what is "pooh sized"?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> though I hear it is MUCH more expensive than what I remember.


Getting all the needed cold weather clothing was pricey, but once you have that...

The resort we're going to has a class for $35 that includes skis, poles, boots, and a lift ticket for two of the tamer lifts...not bad at all. If we really like it, a regular lift ticket is $65-ish and $50 for equipment rental for one day. Kind of pricey. If we _really_ get into it, next year we'll get season passes...that seriously brings the price down.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

All my buddies tell me that the best way to slalom ski learning is after pounding half a fifth of something strong  

Not sure if you want to use this.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

You're gonna have a blast - if you don't treat it like the Olympics!

The first time I went skiing I did have a few broken........nails - yup, just broke a few nails with a fall.  And the truth is the fall wasn't associated with the skiing, but the après-ski activities in the lodge.  The nails were broken, but the cockles of my heart were well warmed!

Have a great time and have lots and lots of fun!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> You can ski in Illinois. Really. There is a hill there. My only skiing experience was when I was a teenager and my family went to a place in northern IL. I thought it was fun, but haven't done it again.


I did that too! Galena, Illinois! Went with my two brothers when I was a teenager! 

Thumper, hot tub, wine, chocolate, massage... You can do this!

Oh, and we want pictures of you on the slopes!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

R. Reed said:


> You can ski in Illinois. Really. There is a hill there. My only skiing experience was when I was a teenager and my family went to a place in northern IL. I thought it was fun, but haven't done it again.


I sorta lied. I did ski about a week after I got home from Switzerland. Some place in the Chicago area. I think it was called Four Seasons maybe -- man-made hill, man-made snow. It was bad. Damp, chilly, icy. Ugh! Switzerland had been sunny, warm (in the 40s), soft powdery snow most of the day. No comparison. I never skied again after that. That doesn't even count.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Thumper, hot tub, wine, chocolate, massage... You can do this!
> 
> Oh, and we want pictures of you on the slopes!


I think we're not going to be able to get into a hot tub...it's freaking freezing up there and the pool & hot tub at the hotel are outside. Like, wouldn't you have INDOOR aquatics if more than half the year it was below 32...? :::shrugs:::

We thought about looking for a hotel that has hot tubs in the rooms, but then a friend ruined the idea for us by describing what the filter looked like on a hotel-room hot tub he and his wife almost got into once. Apparently, people do nasty things in the hot tub. Who would have figured that 

We're taking a camera...I'm sure if I fall and break things the Spouse Thingy will take dozens of pictures...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I think we're not going to be able to get into a hot tub...it's freaking freezing up there and the pool & hot tub at the hotel are outside. Like, wouldn't you have INDOOR aquatics if more than half the year it was below 32...? :::shrugs:::


No no no. You sprint to the outdoor hot tub in your hotel robe, then shriek loudly for the 0.5 second it takes you to throw off the robe and climb into the tub. After that you'll be fine. The steam will keep your face warm. And when you get out, you'll be so warm that you'll be able to grab the robe/towel and get inside the building before you even realize that you just walked across a courtyard in your bathing suit and it's 25 degrees. Really.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> No no no. You sprint to the outdoor hot tub in your hotel robe, then shriek loudly for the 0.5 second it takes you to throw off the robe and climb into the tub. After that you'll be fine. The steam will keep your face warm. And when you get out, you'll be so warm that you'll be able to grab the robe/towel and get inside the building before you even realize that you just walked across a courtyard in your bathing suit and it's 25 degrees. Really.


When you get out, you'll be so warm you'll you be inside the building before you realize that you just walked across a courtyard in your birthday suit because you didn't have a bathing suit on under that robe...


Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, thumper, I just had to repost this here.;


intinst said:


> A friend just got back from a holiday ski trip to Utah with the kind of story that warms the cockles of anybody's heart.
> Conditions were perfect, 12 below, no feeling in the toes, basic numbness all over. The "Tell me when we're having fun" kind of day.
> 
> One of the women in the group complained to her husband that she was in dire need of a restroom.
> ...


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I've never been skiing, never even wanted to try, but you all had me just about talked into booking a ski trip--until I read the story about the woman with the broken arm. LOL!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Ok, I have to ask.....what is "pooh sized"?


Winnie the Pooh came to my mind when I read the post. 
deb


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Thumper - Rent snowmobiles...technically, you're still on skis but you're already close to the ground so falls won't hurt!  LOL!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I've done the skiing thing.

Let's just say I provided some real entertainment.  

Now I stick to the lodge and have a great time. lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When you get out, you'll be so warm you'll you be inside the building before you realize that you just walked across a courtyard in your birthday suit because you didn't have a bathing suit on under that robe...
> 
> 
> Betsy


Well, you've just assured that won't be heading for the hot tub


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

intinst said:


> Sorry, thumper, I just had to repost this here.;


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmmm...
I tried skiing ONE TIME.
I thougtht I was gonna kill myself.
I'm sure I was quite the sight side-stepping the entire way back down the mountain.
Teehee!!


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

Pooh sized means I am bigger.  Not quite Ursula but soft and gushy around the edges.  

You gain a lot of momentum when you have the extra weight.  But hopefully this skiing thing will help me get back in shape.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> You gain a lot of momentum when you have the extra weight.


I'm doomed then.
I'm going to rocket down the hill like a missile.

Just waiting for the Spouse Thingy to wake up, then heading out. My cats are going to be so ticked off later when teh boy shows up with his dog...


----------

